# White and Yellow Flowers



## Nymsley (Mar 24, 2009)

I saw this one in a LFS, wondering what it might be. Thankies 

(Yes, they do have actinic lights over their plant tanks.)


----------



## tejinabo (Feb 5, 2006)

The plant you have there is Hydrotriche hottoniiflora.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I concur.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ls.php?id=222&category=genus&spec=Hydrotriche


----------

